# Post pics of your Agile Interceptors



## ubarhax (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one considering how cheap they are. I'm just not sure which finish I like best. I'm thinking either green or black flame. Need some high res pics.. Also how is the action on the Interceptor?


----------



## darren (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep in mind that not all colours are availale at all times. They currently only have black and blue in stock.


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are some pics of the my Tribal Green Interceptor:













Enjoy!


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 19, 2008)

what happened to the bridge pu? Did it melt from shredding too fast ? lol


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 19, 2008)

I will take pictures after I order my custom.


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 19, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> what happened to the bridge pu? Did it melt from shredding too fast ? lol



Well...........

What you see in that pic is the plastic still on the pickups. I'll eventually take much better pics of it.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 19, 2008)

goth_fiend said:


> I will take pictures after I order my custom.



So we should have pics in about a year!


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 19, 2008)

The more I see one the more I want one, just beautiful!


----------



## jerry424 (Jun 19, 2008)

What pickups are those, 707's?


----------



## TimSE (Jun 19, 2008)

woo


----------



## Leec (Jun 19, 2008)

Can these be ordered with a decent trem? You get some great options with these guitars. It'd be a shame if a decent trem isn't one of them


----------



## playstopause (Jun 19, 2008)

Leec said:


> Can these be ordered with a decent trem? You get some great options with these guitars. It'd be a shame if a decent trem isn't one of them



Nope.
Imo, a licensed Floyd is decent. Still not as great as an OFR, but still ok at best.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 19, 2008)

In action:


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 19, 2008)

^ Thats actually a Septor 727  - its the twin brother of mine.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 19, 2008)

can you blame me for wanting to show it off?


----------



## Groff (Jun 19, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> can you blame me for wanting to show it off?



That's the one you put the Lundgren in too, right?


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 19, 2008)

yep, lundgren in bridge (thanks again!) and X2N in the neck


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn those things are sexy


----------



## toolsound (Jun 19, 2008)

They need to bring the Septor 727 back. I want. = /


----------



## Edroz (Jun 21, 2008)

my Septor 727 and Interceptor


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's mine. Pro 25, by the way.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 21, 2008)

Edroz, I see your septor and raise you another one.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 21, 2008)

playstopause said:


> So we should have pics in about a year!




im hoping sooner then that, but I havent even got a quote yet.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 21, 2008)

Edroz said:


> my Septor 727 and Interceptor



 purrple


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 21, 2008)

So how well are these things made, honestly? For the price there must be SOME drawbacks. no?


----------



## Edroz (Jun 21, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> So how well are these things made, honestly? For the price there must be SOME drawbacks. no?




honestly, the majority of the Interceptors, Septors and Rondos in general are just genuinely great guitars regardless of price. if they sucked, or had serious build quality issues, i would not play them.

the only flaw i could find on my Septor 727 was a few, small drops of glue around a few of the frets, i didn't even even notice it until a few days after i got it . FWIW, i've seen this on my 20th A. Ibanez RG550DY, which is supposedly a prestige model. so yeah, other than that, no flaws whatsoever. 

now, the first run Interceptors (one of which i have), had an improperly cut trem spring cavity. basically, it was cut too shallow and the springs would rub against the wood when divebombing. routing or sanding down that area solves this problem easily. the only other flaw i can find on my Interceptor is purely cosmetic, the Agile logo is crooked on the headstock, which you can probably see in the pics i posted in this thread. but all in all, this guitar along with my Septor 727 sounds, plays and feels great.

i have gotten a dud from Rondo before that i had to send back, but had no problems at all doing so. it was a violin sunburst Interceptor that had very poor fretwork, bad finishing, basically everything seemed to be off on it. this was about 2 1/2 years ago (i think ) and QC issues like this seem to have been taken care of with the new batches of 'eptors.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah well they're getting so popular now i guess they had to do something about that! thanks man


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2008)

goth_fiend said:


> im hoping sooner then that, but I havent even got a quote yet.



Given that Kurt isn't taking custom orders at the moment and that build time is 3 months plus, the odds of it being sooner than next year are pretty slim


----------



## sepherus (Jun 21, 2008)

toolsound said:


> They need to bring the Septor 727 back. I want. = /



Didn't they sell out in less than a week too? Because i was watching their site when they came out, and they weren't on there long. It really would be ill advised to NOT bring them back.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 21, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> yep, lundgren in bridge (thanks again!) and X2N in the neck



how's the x2n sound?


----------



## Andretti (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Here's mine





Just beautiful


----------



## Christopher (Jun 21, 2008)

I need to get pics of my blue Pro 25 up.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 21, 2008)

Edroz said:


> The first run Interceptors (one of which i have), had an improperly cut trem spring cavity. basically, it was cut too shallow and the springs would rub against the wood when divebombing. routing or sanding down that area solves this problem easily. the only other flaw i can find on my Interceptor is purely cosmetic, the Agile logo is crooked on the headstock, which you can probably see in the pics i posted in this thread. but all in all, this guitar along with my Septor 727 sounds, plays and feels great.



I have to concur with Ed on this one, even WITH the flaws on the first Interceptors, that guitar ripped and ruled. I SOOOO miss mine. I can only imagine what the neckthru 727 are like.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 21, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> how's the x2n sound?



It sounds wicked, really tight punchy lead tones and the clean tones are surprisingly lush too. It nails the rolled-back-volume 'dirty clean' sound. It works very well with the Lundgren in that the Lundgren has a more open, vocal lead sound, wheras the X2N sounds almost the same except much smoother. I'm very happy with it


----------



## Edroz (Jun 21, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Edroz, I see your septor and raise you another one.




and a damn fine one it is 

the black flame/ maple Septor 727 is my favorite next to the purple/ maple one. i came really close to grabbing that one myself when i saw it in the FS forum.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 21, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Given that Kurt isn't taking custom orders at the moment and that build time is 3 months plus, the odds of it being sooner than next year are pretty slim



yeah I shot him a an email, but as soon as I can get it done...


----------



## Splees (Jun 22, 2008)

I love mine.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 22, 2008)

FUCK! ^


----------



## Randomist (Jun 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> I love mine.



the first agile I've liked the black flame finish on, and i'm not a guy that likes figured tops at all. and it appears to be a more esp-esque shape than a lot of the others... I like... now, just need £400+


----------



## HisShadow (Jun 22, 2008)

I NEED one of those!


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 22, 2008)

iv actaully decided against getting one after all the song and dance i've made about buying one lol. it's the ncek that puts me off, i really dont like thick necks at all


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> I love mine.



Matching headstock FTW!!!


----------



## Ruins (Jun 22, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> iv actaully decided against getting one after all the song and dance i've made about buying one lol. it's the ncek that puts me off, i really dont like thick necks at all


thick necks? i thought they were close to ibbys
i don't like thick necks either but agila seams to have still the right thickness for me to like them


----------



## Splees (Jun 22, 2008)

They are pretty thick compared to ibanez necks. I've gotten used to it. It's pretty comfortable to me now.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 22, 2008)

Ruins said:


> thick necks? i thought they were close to ibbys
> i don't like thick necks either but agila seams to have still the right thickness for me to like them



FWIW, I've heard many people say their size is in between Schecter and Ibby.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2008)

Shit, if I won the lottery, Kurt would be getting a fuckload of business from me. 

I do now officially have the idea for my custom. I sent the idea to him and he said to check back at the end of the month so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> I do now officially have the idea for my custom. I sent the idea to him and he said to check back at the end of the month so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



Excellent.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jun 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> I love mine.


Is that from an early run of Interceptor Pros or something? Mine has the sharper horns and doesn't have the flamed maple headstock.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 23, 2008)

^ later run of the interceptor pro 27 i do beleive.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Excellent.



So, any updates?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 23, 2008)

No, not yet. 

I've been told "around" june 25th. I'm working a lot these days so i'm going to ask news about it somewhere next week.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 23, 2008)

playstopause said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> I've been told "around" june 25th. I'm working a lot these days so i'm going to ask news about it somewhere next week.



Was it you who's getting the 7-string Hornet?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 23, 2008)

Nope, mine is a Interceptor 7 Pro. FULL custom! It's goin' to be quite unique.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds sweet. Any details? Or saving the suspense for an epic beyond epic picstory?

I think someone on here was getting a Hornet 7... Which is relevant to my interests as I'm looking to get one too when they start taking orders again 

btw, word from Kurt is that the custom orders are going to start again sometime in July. Here's to hoping!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 23, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> ... saving the suspense for an epic beyond epic picstory?



That's the right answer. 



> I think someone on here was getting a Hornet 7...



I know, he posted about it recently, got the word from Kurt it was coming over... I just can't remember the guy's name (again).  So many Agile threads around here. I ordered one first and I think he ordered his a week after. Hope we're in the same batch, 'cause we're suposed to be.


----------



## LI3G3KILL3R (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice! Absolutely beautiful guitars! I feel so ashamed that I have never heard of Agile before.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> btw, word from Kurt is that the custom orders are going to start again sometime in July. Here's to hoping!



That would be sweet.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll repost my pics in here for sake of this being a compliation thread.
















And the Interceptor Pro 27"


----------



## park0496 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love that green Pro! 

Here's my contribution to this thread...

A "Custom" Agile Pro was left at my front door earlier today...here's some quick shots:






Enjoy.. 
















Yes..Very basic and simple, I love it!


----------



## Heeboja (Jun 25, 2008)

park0496 said:


> Yes..Very basic and simple, I love it!



^Now if that only were matteblack it would yell one thing and one thing only: F**king MetaL! I don't mind the white finnish though  . Waiting for those to come to Europe.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my god that white interceptor is NOT what I needed to see right now. I'm currently GAS-ing for a white 7-string from Agile (was thinking a Hornet) and that just made it 18x worse 

how's the quality on that? Is it any better than regular production?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 25, 2008)

White Single humbucker Septor FTW!!!!!!! How much was that?!?!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jun 26, 2008)

So i'm gonna sound like a huge n00b, but...

are the Interceptor Pros really coil tapped? The only other time I've played a guitar with a coil tap was some Schecter, and it was a push/pull pot labelled coil tap. When I do the same with either knob on my Interceptor, the knob just comes off, with no change in tone of course.  So is it just a typo on the Rondo site or am I just unaware of other ways to coil tap besides a push/pull pot?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 26, 2008)

hehe. Nah, Coil tapping can be wired on a normal pickup switch/selector.. Just easier when done with Pull/push knobs, but it doesnt HAVe to be push/pull knobs to coiltap, just as sometimes a push/pull knob will be wired to do something else, like on my bass, it turns off the Active pickups, so I can play passively.


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 27, 2008)

Another, newer pic of my Interceptor, with a Dimarzio Evolution 7 in the bridge and a Dimarzio Air Norton 7 in the neck:


----------



## park0496 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks good with the white pups


----------



## The Hoff (Jun 27, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> Another, newer pic of my Interceptor, with a Dimarzio Evolution 7 in the bridge and a Dimarzio Air Norton 7 in the neck



How do those pickups sound? I was thinking of getting a similar set-up in my guitar.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## park0496 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 27, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> How do those pickups sound? I was thinking of getting a similar set-up in my guitar.



My main experience with these pickups is in the Agile (basswood body/maple neck/ebony fretboard), but I do like them. The Evo is very tight in the low end, and the Air Norton is very great for leads and clean sounds. 




djpharoah said:


>



Damn, that guitar looks good, Mesh. So, when do I get to play it?


----------



## Splees (Jun 29, 2008)

MORE 727's please!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 2, 2008)

I just took some crappy cell phone pics of all 3 of my Agile 7s together

The Interceptor Pro 27" is on the left (Im keeping it)
The Septor 25.5" bolt on is the middle (Keeping also)
The Interceptor Pro 25" is on the right (Selling to someone here)














I am going to try and take high quality pics of them, maybe outside or something, before I ship the 25" one off.


----------



## COBHC (Jul 3, 2008)

hows the sound difference between the 25" and 27" scale Pro series?

would be a good way to gauge the real difference considering they are the exact same guitars other than scale length.

Recently bought a pro 25" and pondered if i should get a 27" when they are available again.

some crappy pics of mine















http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/AlchemyJames/D


----------



## TimSE (Jul 3, 2008)

My modded septor!
















Future plans 






was one of the blue ones.
Now satin white with matching headstock.
707 in the bridge and 707tw in the neck.
Killswitch.
broderick/cooley lower horn reshape + widened cutaway
basswood body
25.5 scale.
Beef

And my Interceptor pro 27" greenz
707tw in the neck
killswitch


----------



## missingastring (Jul 3, 2008)

TimSE said:


> My modded septor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That, sir, is badassery right there.


----------



## Seven (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, I didn't know the made a Pro 27"!

GAS!


----------



## ak33 (Jul 3, 2008)

my lefty


----------



## kherman (Jul 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is the same trem that Carvin uses?

Either way, how's the Agile trem been holding up?


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 5, 2008)

ak33 said:


> my lefty



Man, lefties with reverse headstocks make me go all crosseyed.


----------



## COBHC (Jul 5, 2008)

ive had mine about 2 weeks , seen about 15 hours of playing , still holding up quite well , every day or 2 just need to adjust the finer tuners very slightly. Better than i thought it would be for a licensed floyd on a guitar from korea.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2008)

This is helping me get through having to wait until Feb/March to get my Agile.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 9, 2008)

Alot of nice guitars in this thread.


----------



## Curt (Nov 13, 2008)

i'll be adding some pics in a few months when I get my septor.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 14, 2008)

The white ones are quite something. Does anyone have whites with white pickups? Plus, are there EMG 707 (or the Blackouts, for that matter) available in white?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2008)

Sang-Drax said:


> The white ones are quite something. Does anyone have whites with white pickups? Plus, are there EMG 707 (or the Blackouts, for that matter) available in white?



The white one was a custom finish Tim did for his personal guitar. Agile has never made white Interceptors / Septors AFAIK.

No idea if 707s / Blackouts are available in white... though the SD custom shop would probably make you white Blackouts for a price.


----------



## Splees (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been eyeing the blue 727 on rondo lately... man I wish I could afford another one.


----------

